# MA Instructor Teaches Zombie Defense Tactics



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, it's publicity, anyway.

http://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2010/07/_brent_bingham_doesnt_believe.php



> *Zombie Defense Tactics: Local martial artist teaches humans to fend off brain-eaters*
> 
> 
> Brent Bingham doesn't believe in zombies. Not the kind that rise from the dead and eat your brain, anyway. But that isn't stopping him from teaching people how to beat the living (or undead, or whatever) crap out of them.  "Zombies are a metaphor," says Bingham, a Denver martial arts instructor. "We utilize the theme of the zombie as a common enemy to create a community that supports each other." Bingham pauses and reconsiders.
> "But when and if they do show up, I'm kicking their ***."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 28, 2010)

No no no...they figured this out back in 1968



> Kill the brain and you kill the ghoul


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok I guess all publicity is good whether it is Zombies or Vampires...:rofl:


----------



## teekin (Aug 2, 2010)

I would Sooooooooooo do this class! You try grappling or striking when your laughing so hard you can't breath! What a great way to destress on the weekend. This should be a staple class in October. Damn! Why don't we have Zombie killin classes? -vampfeed- Andrew?????? -vampfeed- Don't you care if I get attacked and eaten by the Undead? :wah:

Lori


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 2, 2010)

I went to the guy's site and it looks clever if done right.  People who take martial arts too seriously would hate this, but he may be teaching martial arts in the setting of zombie attacks and that could be a lot of fun.

Still, he also has Super Hero Academy for kids and Jedi Council classes for kids, so he may just be a sellout.

I don't know, but the zombie thing could be brilliant if done right.

AoG


----------



## Carol (Aug 3, 2010)

Someone actually contacted us not long ago and...honest to Buddha...asked what we should do about zombie calls.  And yes, the call was on the overnight shift.

The call was actually serious.  "Zombie calls" was just technobabble used in a non-English speaking country  for a specific scenario.

(But...if someone calls and says "Braaaiiins?  I'm hanging up!!!!)


----------



## teekin (Aug 3, 2010)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I went to the guy's site and it looks clever if done right. People who take martial arts too seriously would hate this, but he may be teaching martial arts in the setting of zombie attacks and that could be a lot of fun.
> 
> Still, he also has* Super Hero Academy for kids and Jedi Council classes for kids, *so he may just be a sellout.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know, AOG. _Does the title count as much as the content? (_ and I can see some merit that Yah, it does_)_ The titles are cheezy:jediduel: agreed, but if what he teaches is sound then IMHO it's a great idea. Getting the_ kids_ to Want to go to class to learn structure and discipline?  (as opposed to _parents _who want to send the child ) I think this guy is a marketting genuis. _ I bet he gets an amazing volume and Variety of people through  his door, people who would Never otherwise go near a MA gym_.( Once they try it, odds dictate a certain %  stay on to do serious work.)  Of course you'd get the wingnuts and basement Ninja's  too . . . . but don't you anyway?  If the class was chaotic and undisciplined, kind of a Wild West of MA's, well zombies attacks are kinda like that. And no one worries about playing nice or being fair with a Zombie, it's You against the Legion of the Undead :samurai:. Societal rules are suspended for the duration. The totally expected laughter would help get people to relax, and when you relax you can learn. ( and you could eat the smashed watermellons! :fanboy:, there's irony for you) I mean , just what Are your expecations going into a Zombie Survival class? The possabilities for a class like this are endless! Wait . . , so are the liabilty issues.  ( well, damn! I think I just sunk my own boat)

 I still still Sooooooooo attend a Zombie killing seminar, and I know of a whole raft of people,  many of whom have no interest in MA's or would be too intimidated to take a class,  like my g.fs. Sharon, Kelly, Ayna (actually giving Sharon a crowbar to wreak havok with?? :hammer:, worth the price of the class right there. opcorn: ), who would be right there with me. The messages he says he hopes to impart during his Zombie classes seem to be worth consideration.

  Odd where inspiration comes from Huh?

Lori


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 4, 2010)

On the one hand it is easy to imagine a zombie as an enemy and wanted to hurt that without the need to create sterotypical badguys based off of movies that lead to people fearing people of other races.

I remember one time I put out a fake email at work (I work as a liaison officer in a school) on Halloween listing out the new staff procedures if they saw a zombie in the halls and how to recognize one.  I had a couple people write back and think it was real.


----------



## teekin (Aug 4, 2010)

I bet working in any part of EMT/ Police services in NY on Halloween would involve Zombies in one way or another. The fight against the Living Impaired would likely get kinda Wild and Kooky in most large cities.   
:caffeine:
Lori


----------



## Nomad (Aug 4, 2010)

Rule No. 1 - Cardio
Rule No. 2 - The Double Tap

...

What's so hard about this?  Destroy the brain, and the zombie drops.


----------



## teekin (Aug 4, 2010)

2 words, _Ninja Zombie_.

 Fast Zombies, slow zombies and now Ninja Zombies and they attack in hoards. What do we do when they start adapting and learn to Drive???? ( the zombies in my dreams have learned to drive cars. I woke myself up thinking " we are now Well and Truely ****ed, It's just a matter of time until they master aviation. ")

Lori


----------

